# Knitting Retreats



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi All, I have openned my 1834 federal home in the Endless Mountains of Pa for ladies knitting retreats. You can learn how to make The Endless Mountain Afghanor you can bring your own projects along. You can go
antiquing, go to a blueberry festival, visit the Phelps Museum and attend a fiber festival which is held in Sept in 
the near by town and much more. For more info visit my web site www.********************. Thanks Judy


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, that sounds like fun! You have a beautiful place.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Is there any teaching with the retreat?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What a great idea. Good luck with it. Maybe one day I can join you. Where in Pa are you located?


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

I was so impressed with the look of your home. I've always wanted to stay in a B&B and I can't think of a nicer looking spot. It looks very relaxing. I'm planning on bringing my DIL either in June or July but I will have to call you to see what you have available? Really can't wait


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

My son lives in Scranton, Pa. - how far away is your home located? I could kill two birds with one stone - spemd some time visiting with my son and the rest of the day, relaxing with fellow knitters.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

I am 30 miles north of Scranton right off of 81 I do 
have Sat afternoon classes or just bring your own project
and have a good lunch


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

sprucehollow said:


> I am 30 miles north of Scranton right off of 81 I do
> have Sat afternoon classes or just bring your own project
> and have a good lunch


Thank you for your response. If and when I do visit my son, I will be taking Route 81 and will contact you once again for exact directions.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Great call my cell number 610-306-4798


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

yes there is. I teach squares all in different patterns 
look at the picture of the afghan and you can see the different squares and patterns. I can teach you how to make an eyecord which turnes into a intinial for one of the squares See the diamond pattern with the k If you have any questions give me a call
610-306-4798 Thanks Judy


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, your place looks so inviting. Perfect for a retreat. 
My house was built when Lincoln was President. So much character to older homes. No two are alike. 

I must tell you, antiquing and blueberry festivals are my kind of thing. I grow 3 different types of blueberries. 

I will pm you my address and thanks


----------

